# feeding a c'tan



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

So I was looking over my brother's 'cron codex and how they harvest a planet for the c'tan. But, what do the c'tan "eat" for lack of a better word, is it a person's soul?, or is it a person's life-force?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd say they feast on energy, as some C'Tan have been known to suck the life from the stars themselves...


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

the c'tan were originally star parisites feeding off the energy of stars but when the crons put em in bodies and sent them to war they found that living creatures tasted good in some form or manner and made them their food of choice. eventually the deciver got the c'tan eating eachother cus the c'tan tasted the best of all and thats how most of them died. they was eated by the nightbringer


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

no no foolish child, they got eateded by the Outsider, the Laughing god tricked him into 'eating' other C'tan by making him think they were him, and he repeated this process untill he went mad and insane cus of all the consciences in him and he was then trapped in a Dyson sphere by The Laughing god, but the dyson spheres supposedly becoming weaker so he'll escape eventually, which would be cool :biggrin: as for the C'tan theres only 4 left, being The Nightbringer, the Disciever, The Void Dragon n the Outsider in all his Stupid insanity :biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually the Nightbringer did eat a LOT of other C'tan (what with him being the most powerful and all), but it was only the Outsider who went insane because of his C'tan consumption. Apparently according to Codex: Necrons
it was the Deceiver who convinced the other C'tan to begin consuming each other but it was the Laughing God who convinced the Outsider.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

oh ya..actually remember bout that now.. stupid know it all...:cray:


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

one sec, the Laughing God consumed an C'tan. So that means that theres an Eldar/Dark Eldar god with bits of Necron god in him and Eldar and Necrons are mortal enermies and the Eldar nd Dark Eldar arnt exacally mates either. 40k really is messed up eh


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

No the Laughing God didn't consume a C'tan, he merely convinced the Outsider to do so.


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> it was the Deceiver who convinced the other C'tan to begin consuming each other but it was the Laughing God who convinced the Outsider.



Hang on... isnt the deceiver called laughting god to eldar?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

No the Laughing God Cegorach is one of the 2 Eldar deities still in existence, and whilst he/she may share many characteristics with the Deceiver they are utterly separate entities- one born of the Warp, the other of the material Universe.


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

hmmmm...

i 95% that it says in the cron codex he is called the laughing god by somone.

I have the same convo from a mate who got eldar


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> No the Laughing God Cegorach is one of the 2 Eldar deities still in existence, and whilst he/she may share many characteristics with the Deceiver they are utterly separate entities- one born of the Warp, the other of the material Universe.


... Or it could just be the Deciever, messing with everyone's heads :spiteful:.


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> ... Or it could just be the Deciever, messing with everyone's heads :spiteful:.


I must say i agree.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> No the Laughing God Cegorach is one of the 2 Eldar deities still in existence, and whilst he/she may share many characteristics with the Deceiver they are utterly separate entities- one born of the Warp, the other of the material Universe.


Isn't there 3? Khaine, The laughing god, und Isha?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

There's no proof (or as far the Eldar believe there's none) that Isha wasn't consumed by Slaanesh- in the Daemons Codex apparently Nurgle prevented Slaanesh from consuming Isha but the Eldar don't know that.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Very true I guess :alcoholic:
But she's still alive regardless.
I love your avitar by the by :shok:


----------



## The Iron Savior (Jul 26, 2010)

Going off of what Gold170492 said, I too thought the Deceiver and the Laughing God were the same. I did some research on here and Lexicanum, though, and they said it was a different god, but I'm still not all that convinced...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

OP: The c`tan feed off physical energy. Star energy, bioelectricity and such.


Now, this damn Laughing God argument again! :ireful2:

The Deceiver was known to the necrontyr long before the Eldar existed. The Eldar were a later creation in the war between Old Ones and c`tan.

During this time, the Eldar generated their own gods. Khaine, Kurnous, Cegorach and so on. Just because two deities behave similarly does not make them the same guy. The Laughing God is pretty well established to live in the Eldar webway beyond Slaanesh`s grasp, while the Deceiver was in a stasis tomb until a thousand years ago. Something tells me the Eldar, especially the harlequins, would have noticed if something was up.

They are two seperate entities, and if you can`t see that, then you haven`t read enough fluff. I`ll let you decide if that`s a good or bad thing...


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

It was the Deceiver that tricked the first C'tan into eating other C'tan. There is every likelihood that the Deceiver and the Laughing God are one and the same. The Deceiver had many worshippers in many races before the Great Sleep, and his Tomb World was never discovered...


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> There's no proof (or as far the Eldar believe there's none) that Isha wasn't consumed by Slaanesh- in the Daemons Codex apparently Nurgle prevented Slaanesh from consuming Isha but the Eldar don't know that.


If I am correct Isha is thought to be in the garden of nurgle and is imprisoned - I presume it is a play on the dance between life and pestilence, birth and death.

Nurgle uses Isha to test his newest disease creations as she can eventually overcome them, the way it is phrased it suggests that Nurgle shows affection to Isha but in the way a daemonic god of pestilence can - better deseases


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Actually there is speculation that the eldar laughing god and the deceiver, both known as the "jackal" and the "laughing god" are one and the same.

Also the nightbringer is not the most powerful ctan, that is all likilihood is the outsider who consumed the most ctan.


----------



## Erinyi (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, everything is just speculation, most of it based on different sources of different age.

I think that the only thing in the Necron Codex concering Eldar and the C'tan is the word the Eldar knows the Star-Gods as, "Yngir" I believe it is. I don't interpret the part about the Deciever and Laughing God as him just having another persona. It sounds to me as they're seperate beings.

But then again, he is described as a master infiltrator/manipulator, and isn't called "The Deciever" for nothing. So I wouldn't put it past him to sporadically clothe himself colorful, put on some makeup and pose as an Eldar deity. : >


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

darklove said:


> It was the Deceiver that tricked the first C'tan into eating other C'tan. There is every likelihood that the Deceiver and the Laughing God are one and the same. The Deceiver had many worshippers in many races before the Great Sleep, and his Tomb World was never discovered...


It is entirely possible that the two can impersonate each other, but I maintain that they are two different beings.

As for the Deceiver`s tomb world never being discovered, we`re talking about the most foresighted (and possibly most intelligent) being in the universe, with planning ahead skills that put Eldrad Ulthran to shame. I`m sure that if he didn`t want to be disturbed while sleeping, he wouldn`t be.

And as we`ve established, the Deceiver only awoke barely a thousand years before the current setting of 40k.

The laughing God and the Harlequins originated during the war in heaven, and continued to be active during the c`tan`s entombment. 

I simply cannot see why anyone thinks they are the same guy. :headbutt:


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Hell, you never know, The Deceiver might have defeated the Laughing god and has been impersonating him for the past Emperor knows amount of years, he's infiltrated a lot of high standing Imperial positions disguised as humble humans so never know, tis his speciality after all.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

But he`s been asleep for sixty million years while the Laughing God continues to be active! IN THE WARP! Why is nobody paying attention to me?! They CANNOT be the same guy! :ireful2:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> But he`s been asleep for sixty million years while the Laughing God continues to be active! IN THE WARP! Why is nobody paying attention to me?! They CANNOT be the same guy! :ireful2:


Because some people like their own theories so much that they can't stand it when you present them with a more logical one and simply repress the fact they've even seen the other, superior, theory.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

So what was the Laughing God actually supposed to have been doing for the last 60,000,000 years? Is it not also possible that, even if it was active, that it might still be the Deceiver? Why couldn't the Deceiver have decided to wake up every 500,000 years or so to have a look around? It might also explain why he was the first of the C'tan to 'awaken', and by at least 1,000 years.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

darklove said:


> So what was the Laughing God actually supposed to have been doing for the last 60,000,000 years? Is it not also possible that, even if it was active, that it might still be the Deceiver? Why couldn't the Deceiver have decided to wake up every 500,000 years or so to have a look around? It might also explain why he was the first of the C'tan to 'awaken', and by at least 1,000 years.


I suppose the same as the rest of the Eldar Gods up till The Fall.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

For the Record Ctan feast of souls not bodies and they found out souls tasted good when the necorians found them but tricked the necorians into their trap making them necrons yes i know im skiping some stuff but then ctan got bodies feasted of souls/stars and then eldar god tricked the outsider into eating each other then the 4 left then eldar gave birth to slannesh and open the immaturiem and for the record the Ctan arnt born in the warp their like the Old Ones Race they were just their form the begining and then the rift form the warp killed most eldar gods cept for the khaine, Laughing god, and the one chick Nurgle has imprisonised and testes his disease cause she heals quick yeah that one cant remeber their names but yeah then Khorne, Slannesh fought over who gets khaine then they accidentally destoryed his body but ashes went everywhere and thats how you get Avatar of Khaine understand


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Man, that's sick. it's a mindfuck for mey. You messed up everything. We don't know for sure who tricked c'tan to eat themselves. That race was called "Necrontyr", not "necorians". Rift from the Warp? What the hell? It was The Fall, when Slaanesh was born, and Khaine's body wasn't destroyed accidentally, lol. Slaanesh beated him, but was not powerful enough to kill him. And, for Emperor's sake, Slaanesh and Nurgle were fighting for that 'chick', Isha. I can understand why would Slaanesh want Khaine, but Nurgle? Besides, war between the Old Ones and c'tan had place millions of years before The Fall.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

This thread was created by the deciever. For all we know, all of the posts could be lies... including this one.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Because some people like their own theories so much that they can't stand it when you present them with a more logical one and simply repress the fact they've even seen the other, superior, theory.


All together now... 

:headbutt: :headbutt: :headbutt: :headbutt: :headbutt:



darklove said:


> So what was the Laughing God actually supposed to have been doing for the last 60,000,000 years? Is it not also possible that, even if it was active, that it might still be the Deceiver? Why couldn't the Deceiver have decided to wake up every 500,000 years or so to have a look around? It might also explain why he was the first of the C'tan to 'awaken', and by at least 1,000 years.


What does any god do? He perpetuates his chosen facet, he feeds on the faith of his followers. Cegorach is also described as a trickster, playing his pranks on the other gods to amuse himself. 



WarMaster Sindr said:


> For the Record Ctan feast of souls not bodies and they found out souls tasted good when the necorians found them but tricked the necorians into their trap making them necrons yes i know im skiping some stuff but then ctan got bodies feasted of souls/stars and then eldar god tricked the outsider into eating each other then the 4 left then eldar gave birth to slannesh and open the immaturiem and for the record the Ctan arnt born in the warp their like the Old Ones Race they were just their form the begining and then the rift form the warp killed most eldar gods cept for the khaine, Laughing god, and the one chick Nurgle has imprisonised and testes his disease cause she heals quick yeah that one cant remeber their names but yeah then Khorne, Slannesh fought over who gets khaine then they accidentally destoryed his body but ashes went everywhere and thats how you get Avatar of Khaine understand


Hell no. C`tan feed on bioelectricity and the energies created by close-knit matter particles.Souls are phychic energy, and are consumed by daemons and warp gods.
The c`tan feeding on each other was a two part. The Eldar Laughing God tricked the Outsider, and the c`tan Deceiver tricked the Nightbringer. Isha being Nurgl`s prisoner is a myth, not proved or disproved. 

Other than that, you seem to be right, but could you please at least try to punctuate in the future? It took me ten minutes to decipher this! :scratchhead:



ThatOtherGuy said:


> This thread was created by the deciever. For all we know, all of the posts could be lies... including this one.


...the cake is a lie...


----------



## Platton725 (Apr 19, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> ...the cake is a lie...


It is not!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Isha being Nurgles prisoner is as true as anything else written in the codex's. She is held and has Nurgles vile concoctions tested on her,with how long it takes her to recover being he measure of success for that strain. She also whispers the cures to Nurgles ailments to mortals. 

Necrons have a huge Fluff problem in that they were injected into the established fluff in a massive fluffrape. So there's lot so established backgrounds hat trundle along and suddenly C'Tan where there all along. When they first came in they were just some Zombie Robots. Then suddenly all the races had been fighting them for ages, they just forgot about that before but now they remembered. It's all a big nasty bodge job which is why Necron background fluff is hard to get a proper handle on. 

Aramoro


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

In the short story about the assassin in the Necron codex the Deceiver mentions absorbing 'human essence', and how a drug makes it more flavorful. I doubt a drug can affect the soul, so they probably feed more on particles like Serpion was saying. How does this occur? Do they require physical contact or just proximity? Is there anything leftover, a body, dust?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

In Nightbringer, the unfortunate dark eldar who are slain by the title character are described as shriveled sacks of bone. Think Wraith Life sucking from SGA. I think mere proximity can cause a drain but contact makes it instantaneous.

The human body (and any complex life form) generate bioelectricity via nerve impulses and such. Differing emotional states, such as fear and bravado, must alter the flow of nervous current and affect the "flavour" of the prey human. Evidently drugs can also affect it, and the c`tan leech this from prey like vampires.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Regarding the Laughing God/Deceiver thing, is there any evidence that the Laughing God himself has been active since the Necrons went into stasis? I'm also a strong believer that the two are the one and the same, but I haven't read any of the fluff from the Eldar's point of view. The only mention I've seen of the Laughing god was the Harlequin's performance of it tricking the Outsider, which meshes too tightly with stories that the Deceiver started the whole civil war by spreading stories that C'tan essense is the greatest of feasts.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Khargoth said:


> Regarding the Laughing God/Deceiver thing, is there any evidence that the Laughing God himself has been active since the Necrons went into stasis? I'm also a strong believer that the two are the one and the same, but I haven't read any of the fluff from the Eldar's point of view. The only mention I've seen of the Laughing god was the Harlequin's performance of it tricking the Outsider, which meshes too tightly with stories that the Deceiver started the whole civil war by spreading stories that C'tan essense is the greatest of feasts.


:ireful2:

No, but seriously, the eldar dex and a few mentions in the dawn of war omnibus (third book I believe) describe him as hiding in the webway, emerging into the warp to play tricks on the other gods then slipping back before he is caught. 

The Deceiver, being a Star God cannot perform such feats, being all but powerless in the warp (if he can even exist in the warp at all). The fact that he was dormant whilst the harlequins have been actively worshipping and feeding the Laughing God for millennia is to me strong evidence to them being different entities.

And to clear up what looks like a misunderstanding on your part:


The _Deceiver_ convinced the _Nightbringer_ that the best feast of all was his fellow star gods.

The _Laughing God_ tricked the _Outsider_ by projecting images of himself over the forms of the Outsider`s bretheren star gods. Though he thought he was destroying the eldar deity, he was in fact consuming his fellow c`tan.


Also note that the Nightbringer consumed the most of the other c`tan. Most people seem to assume that he is the strongest of the four.


These deluded or deliberately ignorant views are starting to really get to me. Have I convinced you Khargoth?

If not... :suicide:


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> No, but seriously, the eldar dex and a few mentions in the dawn of war omnibus (third book I believe) describe him as hiding in the webway, emerging into the warp to play tricks on the other gods then slipping back before he is caught.


No sweat dude, I haven't read those particular items so I wasn't privy to that point of view, hence my question.

Regarding what you have pointed out, there's nothing suggesting that the Deciever didn't convince other C'tan to turn against each other, we just have the confirmed source that he was the one who talked the Nightbringer into it. Another idea that was raised in a similar discussion was that the Laughing God and the Deciever are separate entities, but the Deciever _impersonates_ the Laughing God as part of some of his schemes. For example, the Deciever may have earned the enmity of the Outsider at some point. It's a fact that the Deciver was one of the weaker C'tan, only having consumed a few of it's bretheren through subterfuge and treachery. The Outsider may have been clever enough to know attacking the Deceiver directly would only reveal more tricks and ambushes, so how does the Deceiver deal with this problem? Perhaps impersonate an Eldar deity whom the Outsider would be less hesitant to attack. I'm curious to know your thoughts on these ideas.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Khargoth said:


> No sweat dude, I haven't read those particular items so I wasn't privy to that point of view, hence my question.
> 
> Regarding what you have pointed out, there's nothing suggesting that the Deciever didn't convince other C'tan to turn against each other, we just have the confirmed source that he was the one who talked the Nightbringer into it. Another idea that was raised in a similar discussion was that the Laughing God and the Deciever are separate entities, but the Deciever _impersonates_ the Laughing God as part of some of his schemes. For example, the Deciever may have earned the enmity of the Outsider at some point. It's a fact that the Deciver was one of the weaker C'tan, only having consumed a few of it's bretheren through subterfuge and treachery. The Outsider may have been clever enough to know attacking the Deceiver directly would only reveal more tricks and ambushes, so how does the Deceiver deal with this problem? Perhaps impersonate an Eldar deity whom the Outsider would be less hesitant to attack. I'm curious to know your thoughts on these ideas.


Able to change form at will, so it is entirely possible that the Deceiver has impersonated other gods. Regarding how clever the c`tan are, we`re talking about beings to whom the nature of the universe itself is instinctual knowledge, and are able to see into the minds of mortals with ease. The way they act is simply their choice, not necessarily due to any power restrictions. 

Having said that, the Deceiver`s relative weakness maybe forced him to become a trickster. Perhaps he did impersonate the Laughing God. This does not mean they are the same entity, after all the impersonatee had to be real in the first place for the subterfuge to work, right?

But it is never mentioned anywhere that any other c`tan actually desired the death of the Deceiver. It says instead that they shunned him, knowing that his word was of no value. Only the Nightbringer actually paid anything he said any mind, but I get the feeling that it was more of a morbid curiosity on the NB`s part rather than gullibility.

Just my thoughts. :scratchhead:


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> But it is never mentioned anywhere that any other c`tan actually desired the death of the Deceiver. It says instead that they shunned him, knowing that his word was of no value. Only the Nightbringer actually paid anything he said any mind, but I get the feeling that it was more of a morbid curiosity on the NB`s part rather than gullibility.


The Necrontyr called The Deciever Mephet'ran, The Messenger, because of how easily it related to them. He attracted by far the most worshippers, most of whom he turned away and directed to follow other C'tan, for it feared it would attract jealousy from the other star gods (Codex: Necrons). As you said the other C'tan shunned the Deciever, and some of them probably outright loathed it. The C'tan 'civil war' would no doubt have given them an excuse to act on these feelings.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The C'tan 'civil war' is quite an interesting time. They were the dominant race in the galaxy and had no opposition, eating each other was probably just out of shear boredom.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Khargoth said:


> The Necrontyr called The Deciever Mephet'ran, The Messenger, because of how easily it related to them. He attracted by far the most worshippers, most of whom he turned away and directed to follow other C'tan, for it feared it would attract jealousy from the other star gods (Codex: Necrons). As you said the other C'tan shunned the Deciever, and some of them probably outright loathed it. The C'tan 'civil war' would no doubt have given them an excuse to act on these feelings.


And we can see how that went. Also, you`re _assuming_ that some hated it. All we know is that they shunned it. Perhaps they recognised its usefulness to their cause, but were clever enough to keep at arms length. 



darklove said:


> The C'tan 'civil war' is quite an interesting time. They were the dominant race in the galaxy and had no opposition, eating each other was probably just out of shear boredom.


Indeed. Read the codex and you see:



Codex: Necrons pg. 25 said:


> _As the harvests grew thin, C`tan eventually devoured C`tan until only four were left, and they sported amongst themselves for an age._


The war was not one of hatred, so to speak. At first it was because there was, shall I say, too many mouths to feed. Perhaps they enjoyed this rivalry so much that they continued long after it was no longer necessary.

My thoughts.


----------

